#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Wonder vs wetenschap vs Koraan

## 1437

*Wetenschappelijke wonderen in de Koran?*

Door Shaych Saalih al-Fowzaan

Vraag: 

_Wij horen herhaaldelijk over hetgeen dat men de wetenschappelijke wonderen van de Koran noemt, is het toegestaan om deze soort met de Wonderen van de Koran te verbinden en de Koranische Verzen te gebruiken voor verklaring van deze zaken?_

Antwoord: 

Wij hebben meerdere keren over deze zaak gesproken en erop geattendeerd. 
Wij zeiden: "Het is niet toegestaan om de Woorden van Allaah de Verheven Majesteit te interpreteren behalve met de (bij de geleerden) bekende fundamenten van Tafsier. Dit wil zeggen: de Koran te interpreteren door middel van (andere Verzen uit) deKoran, of door middel van de Soennah, of via de interpretatie van de Metgezellen en de interpretatie van de Opvolgers. En hier wordt niets extra's aan toegevoegd! 
Er wordt dus geen interpretatie gemaakt door middel van hedendaagse stellingen, want deze stellingen zijn soms correct maar soms ook incorrect, en het zijn menselijke uitspraken en handelingen. Dit wordt dus niet gebruikt om de Woorden van Allaah de Verheven Majesteit te interpreteren. 
We zeggen dus niet, dat dit de bedoeling van Allaah is met dit en dat Vers, want dit zijn uitspraken over Allaah die niet op kennis zijn gebaseerd! Allaah is ver verheven van (zulk soort) uitspraken. En hoeveel stellingen waren ooit eens correct, maar werden na een geringe tijd incorrect en leugenachtig nadat hier een andere stelling opvolgde? 
Allaah Ta'ala zegt: ((En jullie is slechts een klein gedeelte van de kennis geschonken.)) [Al-Israa`: 85]. 
Het is dus niet toegestaan om de Koran met dit soort zaken te interpreteren, en we noemen dit geen wetenschappelijke wonderen van de Koran!

Bron: Vraag 185 al-Iedjaabaat al-Mohime

Al Quran - KSU Electronic Moshaf project

----------


## Dakhan

"Wetenschap vs Koran" is een onjuiste waarneming. Wij moslims zullen namelijk bepaalde koran verzen niet snappen als de wetenschap achterblijft. Zo is er een koran vers dat het volgende zegt:




> 79:30 - Waal-arda baAAda thalikadahaha
> [79:30] Then the earth after that, He made it egg-shaped.


Zonder de wetenschap zouden wij moslims niet weten wat met "egg-shaped" bedoeld wordt. Vroeger dacht men namelijk dat de aarde plat was. Wetenschap heeft ons aangetoond dat de aarde rond is.

Dit bewijst hoe prachtig de Koran is. Het laat zien dat God alwetend is tegenover de mens. Het laat ook zien dat de Koran voor alle generaties (verleden, heden en toekomst) geopenbaard is. Als er op dit moment verzen zijn dat wij niet begrijpen, dan zullen de toekomstige generatie van de mensheid dat wel doen, dankzij de wetenschap, dankzij God.

Kortom: De Koran en de wetenschap vullen elkaar aan. Het is ook een bewijs tegenover degenen die beweren dat wetenschap overbodig is tegenover de Koran. Jouw uitleg dat de Koran alleen genterpreteerd mag worden via de Tafsier, soennah, metgezellen en Opvolgers kloppen dus niet. Want ook dat zijn menselijke uitspraken en handelingen.

----------


## 1437

AhsaanoeAlllaahoe 3aleejkoem en bedankt voor je reactie.

Eerst wil ik noemen dat dit niet mijn uitleg is. het is een vraag gesteld aan een geleerde, sheikh Saalih, zijn naam staat ook bovenaan het artikel. En hij geeft antwoord op de vraag. 

Vervolgens de titel van het onderwerp: Wonder vs wetenschap vs koraan. dat is een titel die ikzelf heb gegeven aan het artikel, zodat het zijn aandacht krijgt van degenen die het forum bezoeken. het is niet een waarneming of iets dergelijks.

En dan vervolgens: Wat betreft de vers die u noemt; dat weet ik niet. Allaah doet wat Hij wil. En voor de uitleg ervan, keer ik mij naar de boeken van tafsier. Wil je dat ik dat hierbij vernoem? Ik moet het dan even opzoeken, maar dat kunt uzelf ook.

En dan vervolgens: De Koraan is het letterlijke Woord van Allaah. De wetenschap is geschapen door Allaah. Daarmee staat de Koraan boven de wetenschap. Daarmee zeg ik niet dat wetenschap niet belangrijk is. Het is heel belangrijk en wij dienen zeker de wetenschappen te bestuderen zodat het van profijt is voor ons. En als het van profijt voor anderen dan is er een beloning voor in Achiran. InshaAllaah. We zien ook dat de universiteiten in de moslimlanden, naast de faculteiten over Islaam, heel breed zijn in de wetenschap. Wiskunde, sociologie, ICT etc. Succes is bij Allaah. http://www.iu.edu.sa/en/Pages/default.aspx

----------


## Dakhan

Bedankt voor uw bericht. 

Ik zeg niet dat ik het met je oneens bent, maar jouw terminologie klopt niet.

Niet de Koran staat boven de wetenschap, maar God staat boven de wetenschap. De Koran zelf kan alleen begrepen worden met wetenschap. Zonder wetenschap zouden wij slechts gokken wat een vers zou kunnen betekenen. Of wil je beweren dat we onze verstand niet mogen gebruiken bij het interpreteren van de Koran ?

----------

